# Tesla money check



## slave0418 (Aug 4, 2019)

Did get my T3 a little over a month ago. Today received a check from Tesla with no notice or explanation. What that could be for, anybody?


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

They calculated the tax and/or registration fee incorrectly and are sending you a refund for the difference


----------



## slave0418 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ken Voss said:


> They calculated the tax and/or registration fee incorrectly and are sending you a refund for the difference


It was my guess too. Thanks for reply.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

slave0418 said:


> Did get my T3 a little over a month ago. Today received a check from Tesla with no notice or explanation. What that could be for, anybody?


You have to return your car back to Tesla asap.


----------



## slave0418 (Aug 4, 2019)

victor said:


> You have to return your car back to Tesla asap.


No, victor. I hope they will do it each month and I would be able to visit Canada some day. I have a friend in Toronto.. lol


----------



## ChiZ-XOwner (Dec 21, 2019)

One little known secret that many banks have (or used to have) is a collections department for account holders. This might only be available for business owners as that's the only way I used it, but when I had deposited checks returned I'd call the bank and ask them to put it into collections. For 10 days they'd contact the issuing bank each day and if the funds were available and there was no stop on the check they'd try to re-deposit the check. Also, at least last time this happened to me which was a while back, you used to be able to call the issuing bank yourself and just say you were "verifying funds availability", they'd ask for the account, check# and amount and then at least you'd know, at that time, if the check was good. If you bank allows a re-deposit of a returned item then you can just try and re-submit. Banks used to do all of this stuff behind the scenes but as time has gone on they've been happy to shift this to customers


----------

